# New to the board......



## Deejay (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm new to this board so I'd just thought I 'd say whazzzuuupp.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Deejay said:


> *I'm new to this board so I'd just thought I 'd say whazzzuuupp. *


Welcome aboard!! Tread lightly in the Off-Topic fourm or wear flame-retardant clothes. 

All show and no go, huh?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Nice hood treatment--how'd you do that?


----------



## Deejay (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the advice jw :thumbup: . Berford, I upgraded my stock grills to the M5 Kidney grills, installed the angel eyes, and added a Racing Dynamics Full bumber replacement kit.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Nice car. Welcome to the 5 series forum.:thumbup:


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to da board Car's lookin koool you were able to M5 the kidney's?hmmm,got some bonus money,how you do dat?But don't want to experience the wrath of Jimmy with tricked out 528 he got a hard on for wannabe M5 owner's which is goot ya?he keep's it real..itf ya want's an M5 step up to the plate don't add all the plastic show it, then show everyone your Bayerishe badge for a 5 series in the door you deserve the Wrath of Jimmy H car's no joke don't fool us if ya own a BMW you know what's what.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

brigun said:


> * Welcome to da board Car's lookin koool you were able to M5 the kidney's?hmmm,got some bonus money,how you do dat?But don't want to experience the wrath of Jimmy with tricked out 528 he got a hard on for wannabe M5 owner's which is goot ya?he keep's it real..itf ya want's an M5 step up to the plate don't add all the plastic show it, then show everyone your Bayerishe badge for a 5 series in the door you deserve the Wrath of Jimmy H car's no joke don't fool us if ya own a BMW you know what's what. *


It's damned hard to read your post without punctuation or some semblence of English. But then maybe I don't want to.:banghead:


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

Your right silly me! let write like an engineer and put you to sleep..


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

I spend 10 hour's a day writing engineering level finding's for coporate jet's that perform at 650 m.p.h.It is safe to say after a couple of beer's I get tired of typing.This has been remarked before and people who know what I do let it go.My hand's get tired,and I get a buzz from solving complex problem for complex machines,so once agian I apologize for the grammer and in the future will write enginneering speak or I won't post.Fair enough?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

brigun said:


> *...I apologize for the grammer and in the future will write enginneering speak or I won't post.Fair enough? *


Yes, indeed.:thumbup:


----------



## Deejay (Dec 16, 2002)

The M5 kidney grills come standard on all the new 5 series...not just the M5's anymore and the cost on them is around $55....not a very big investment.


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

Deejay said:


> *The M5 kidney grills come standard on all the new 5 series...not just the M5's anymore and the cost on them is around $55....not a very big investment. *


I want those kidney grill's they look awesome,they will slot right in to the 2000 528 hood?or only 2001 and up.:dunno:


----------



## Deejay (Dec 16, 2002)

Brigun....they will fit all E39's 97 and up so they will fit your ride. They are easy to install too....shouldn't take more then 10 minutes.


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank for the info,got to have them.They look great,got a part number.I'm running to BMW this time,not away.


----------



## Deejay (Dec 16, 2002)

Sorry, I don't have a part #. Just tell them that you're looking for the M5 kidney grills (left and right) and they will know what you're talking about.


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah that'll do..My wife's driving the car tommorow.I'll be sitting by the window waiting for her to get back.She's somwhat of a spaz driver..:yikes:


----------

